# Kenpo in Michigan



## Andres-Ito (May 30, 2005)

Hi. I practices kenpo with my girlfriend and she is going to go to Michigan the next course.She wants to train kenpo there,but we don't know where.
Do you know where can she does it? (IKKA please,in this way we'll can see ourself in the worldship).

Thankyou.

Greetings from Spain artyon: .


----------



## detroitfan102 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey. I know of three schools in Michigan that teack kenpo karate. There is a Tracy school in the city of Sterling Heights and a school called Castro's Martial Arts in Shelby Twp. that teach Ed Parker Kenpo. There is also a school in Troy called Troy Black Belt Academy, but I dont know what they actually teach. All of these school are about 20 miles north of Detroit. Maybe this will help.


-DetroitFan102


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 29, 2005)

Andres-Ito said:
			
		

> Hi. I practices kenpo with my girlfriend and she is going to go to Michigan the next course.She wants to train kenpo there,but we don't know where.
> Do you know where can she does it? (IKKA please,in this way we'll can see ourself in the worldship).
> 
> Thankyou.
> ...




Where about in Michigan?

Detroit metro? Ann Arbor, Pontiac, Flint, Detroit, Ypsilanti, Dearborn

Lower West Central - Lansing,

West side of lower peninsula. - Grand Rapids, Muskegon,

Central lower Peninsula? - Mt. Pleasant, Saginaw, Bay City, Midland,

Northern Lower Peninusla - Grand Traverse, Mackinaw,

Upper Peninsula East - Sault Saint Marie,

Upper Peninsula Central - Marquette,

Upper Peninsula North - Houghton, Hancock,


The reason I ask, is not beacuse I know of Kenpo in all those areas, but the state is large, and there are colleges in thsoe areas that I mentioned. 


 :asian:


----------



## kenpoinstructor (Apr 13, 2017)

I just moved out here from San Diego, CA and opened a Kenpo Gym at Blues Gym in Grand Rapids area on Kalamazoo Ave. Great location. 25 years n Kenpo. 4th Degree Black Belt. 40 years in martial arts, Judo, JKD, Boxing, Ju-Jitsu, Aikido, Kali. Excellent training and teaching. #rd Generation under Chow/ Parker.

Call Tim at 858-736-6891. Taking on limited number of students only.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 15, 2017)

i can find ya a kenpo karate in michigan hold up


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 15, 2017)

*Kenpo Karate*






1 on Yahoo
39233 Grand River Ave ·(248) 427-0414


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 15, 2017)

*Rigitano's American Kenpo Karate*






1 on Yelp
350 N York St ·(630) 941-3300


----------



## brazilusa (Oct 7, 2021)

Any updates for Kenpo in Michigan?


----------

